# Happy July 4 (USA)



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2018)

To our USA Members:
I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th. As you celebrate independence day, be careful with fireworks, and post your fireworks photos for us to admire.Many, if not most places in the US do not allow fireworks, but there seems to be no shortage of them. We have Indian reservations dotted all around us where they are legal.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 5, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> To our USA Members:
> I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th. As you celebrate independence day, be careful with fireworks, and post your fireworks photos for us to admire.Many, if not most places in the US do not allow fireworks, but there seems to be no shortage of them. We have Indian reservations dotted all around us where they are legal.



Right back at ya! SoCal sounds like a war zone on Independence Day -- it's pandemonium here.

(Side comment: either my eyes are playing tricks on me or we lost North Dakota at the trade deadline. 49 stars?)

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> (Side comment: either my eyes are playing tricks on me or we lost North Dakota at the trade deadline. 49 stars?)
> 
> - A


I think someone used Adobe products to make it


----------

